# just booked americana in newark



## arranmac (Oct 9, 2007)

it,s the first time we have been .
are any of you going ? and wats it like !


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
We've been for the last 3 years, it's a great weekend with a choice of music, lots of stalls and a great atmosphere, event of the year as far as I'm concerned,
Chris V

You'll be inside I take it.


----------



## arranmac (Oct 9, 2007)

im looking frd to it been helping my brov get his 59 mercury ready been in bits for a year wat fun !


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

I meant inside the showground with your American motorhome not a guest of Her Majesty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

I've just had a look at the Americana website, it looks a great event.Is it possible to visit just for the day do you know? I can't really see admission prices unless it's the £50 each - surely not


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

We are thinking of going ,depends if i get my chopper over here and on the road.
It aint cheep but a very good weekend 
Ian


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Friant

Looked at the site and yes it looks like the lowest price is £50 but it is for one adult for two days.

I would have liked to have gone but not at that price but looking at the menu I can understand the reasons.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

The idea is that you come, pitch and chill


----------



## arranmac (Oct 9, 2007)

iv paid £175 for 3 adults 4 kids and 4 nights camping cheep holiday if you ask me


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

You'll love it there,it is a great weekend . 
It has to be the biggest gathering of RVs , they restrict the amount that can camp inside as there are so many , most of them are outside but still very much part of the scene.
We will be there and hopefully we are going to catch some of the music acts this year and not spend all of our time working. :wink: 


Chris


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

:lol: Hi Arranmac

Sure sounds like a really cheap holiday especially with all that entertainment and atmosphere. Have a good time. Hope the weather is nice for you all.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

At last, tomorrows the day we go, can't wait, best event of the year as far as I'm concerned, see you lucky people there   
Chris V


----------

